# lol



## thedok (Aug 14, 2014)

yes I did just post here to draw attention to my listings (whats so bad about that?), im a naughty boy apparently, ive been lurking the forum for years but never signed up. I know this is in the wrong section but my initial point of contact has been locked, Why edit my original post but then lock the thread anyway? makes no sense, Me thinks you sell slingshots on ebay lol. What have you got against ebay listings? Do you want people to buy and sell slingshots or not?


----------



## thedok (Aug 14, 2014)

I mean, I thought it would be easiest to point you guys at ebay than to sell through the forum, I did mention how to find my items but it was edited out, Nazis lololol


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

We have "suporting vendors" for a reason. Guys who just signs up and drop a link is just spam  why don't you get to know everyone a little first then try and sell some stuff  it's a great group of folks. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Slingshots sell quicker here than on ebay. Sometimes within minutes. That's among trusted and respected credible members.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

thedok said:


> yes I did just post here to draw attention to my listings (whats so bad about that?), im a naughty boy apparently, ive been lurking the forum for years but never signed up. I know this is in the wrong section but my initial point of contact has been locked, Why edit my original post but then lock the thread anyway? makes no sense, Me thinks you sell slingshots on ebay lol. What have you got against ebay listings? Do you want people to buy and sell slingshots or not?


What's so bad about that? Read the rules.

*ADVERTISING/SELLING*
You must not use the general area of the forum for advertising. Any post that seems to have been made for advertising outside of the For Sale or Site Vendor sections will be deleted. If you make slingshots for the purpose of selling, and you post slingshots that you intend to sell in the general sections of the site, that is considered advertising. Paid Vendors may advertise in the Site Vendor's forum or in their own sub-forum. *Members wanting to sell and/or buy slingshots and slingshot related items from other members may only post these items in the For Sale by Individuals section.* Spamming members with Commercial PMs is also not allowed. If you would like to become a Site Vendor please go here to purchase a Vendor Package: http://slingshotforu...endor-packages/

Note that the rules only permit selling specific items in this Forum. An eBay sale does not qualifyy.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

thedok said:


> I mean, I thought it would be easiest to point you guys at ebay than to sell through the forum, I did mention how to find my items but it was edited out, Nazis lololol


Here's another section of the rules you might want to read. Calling people Nazis falls within this rule.

*While we're fine with disagreements, we're not that crazy about being the battleground for epic fanboy wars. We want you to debate, but when that debate devolves into name calling and / or cyclical fanaticism (especially when you've moved way off topic), it's not a good use of anyone's brainpower. Also, if you've come to SlingshotForum.com for the expressed purpose of whipping people into a frenzy (or whipping yourself into a frenzy), don't expect to stick around very long. It's easy to spot the folks who want to have a healthy debate and the folks who just want to troll.*


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Since this is not an appropriate post for this Forum, I'm moving it to General Off Topic.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

since im the first one that replied to his thread, ill take the blame for the name calling hes throwing out.

thedok - i wrote what i wrote because your first post is a post to go to your ebay listing. no introductory post, no prior postings, no forum reputation built up yet. we've had many people come by in the past and burn members with the same simple sort of posting you did. you cant blame me or others for being skeptical as to your intentions. the other thing that made me question your motives was the lack of pictures, when one sells or trades on here it is not only logical but more in your favor if you post pictures of the merchandise. the other reason was you telling us to look you up, no, you give us the link, if youre serious about selling your stuff, direct link to the items is just smart business. finally, you cant blame us for being wary of your "for sale" post , your a new member after all. just use common sense.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Not to worry, Imp. At this point there is no harm, no foul. Nobody gets any points. I assume with all first time posters who break the rules that they simply aren't aware of the fact that this Forum is a bit different from most.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> Not to worry, Imp. At this point there is no harm, no foul. Nobody gets any points. I assume with all first time posters who break the rules that they simply aren't aware of the fact that this Forum is a bit different from most.


1) worry ? not even.

2) hes admitted to being a lurker, so he shouldve had a better idea than most first/newcomers to the forum.


----------

